# robot  que esquive obstaculos



## ferfila20 (Ene 19, 2007)

hola a todos =)

no se si me puedan dar un esquema de un robotito que esquive obstaculos 

se los agradeceria mucho

saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Ene 19, 2007)

Aqui te mando un esquema de un detector de obstáculos que diseñe y que funciona perfectamente ya que lo implemente en mi robot...

El modulo receptor infrarrojo lo puedes conseguir en cualquier casa de electronica.....si no lo consigues puedes sacarlo del receptor de un televisor (una cajita metalica con un puñado de componentes dentro) son los mismos.

En cuanto al LED IR tambien se consigue sino quitale uno a algun control remoto infrarrojo como el del TV o Videocasetera.
Otras especificaciones:
-La resistencia de 470 ohm puede ser pequeña, como 1/4W o 1/2W.
-El motor lo puedes extraer de un compactera de computadora, de alli lo saque yo, funcionan perfectamente con 5V. Cada compactera tiene 2 de esos motores.
-El TIP41 debe ir montado en un disipador no muy grande pero no lo dejes sin disipador porque se quemará.
-Puedes reemplazar el TIP41 por cualquier otro transistor NPN de potencia.
-Para obtener los 5V necesarios puedes usar un 7805 (son geniales) andan muy bien y son extremadamente simples de instalar.
-este circuito corresponde a un "ojo" del robot, asi que debes realizar 2 iguales.

Dicho todo esto no creo que haya lugar para dudas.


----------



## ferfila20 (Ene 19, 2007)

hola cuervokbza

gracias por el aporte
voy a armarlo y probarlo y luego te cuento como me quedo

ok
gracias
salu2
 

a y si alguien tiene otro esquema, tenga el favor de publicarlo por favor


----------



## yabo2005 (Ene 29, 2007)

cuervokbza dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te mando un esquema de un detector de obstáculos que diseñe y que funciona perfectamente ya que lo implemente en mi robot...
> 
> El modulo receptor infrarrojo lo puedes conseguir en cualquier casa de electronica.....si no lo consigues puedes sacarlo del receptor de un televisor (una cajita metalica con un puñado de componentes dentro) son los mismos.
> 
> ...




SAludos cuervokbza. este circuito te ha funcionado para detectart objetos a que distancia, lo que pasa es que yo estoy intentando hacer lo mismo y estoy utilizando un sensor sharp GP1U587Y como receptor y como emisor un IR el cual envia una señal que le suministra un 555 pero  aun no me ha funcionado bien, en lo que me puedas colaborar te agradesco.


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 4, 2007)

hola , me poidrias explicar el funcionamiento de ese circuito!
no lo entiendo!
atte....gracias desde yaªª
franco


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 4, 2007)

Pues la verdad que el circuito es super sencilloy no veo porque no te esta funcionando bien ¿acaso hiciste alguna modificacion?


----------



## Maztema (Ene 1, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo aki y me encantaria preguntar algo, estoy haciendo un carito evador de obstaculos con los sensores infrarojos, pero quiero que sea de 4 ruedas y no de 2 (lo que equivale a 4 motores) mi pregunta es, como puedo implementarlo para que las 2 ruedas de adelante den la dirrecion, no tengo problemas con las de atras ya que esas solo iran en linea recta.

Gracias por su cooperacion.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

Lo que podrias hacer es poner motores de gran torque o potencia y adecuar el circuito para el consumo de dichos motores


----------



## Maztema (Ene 1, 2008)

Ohhhh gracias por tu pronta respuesta, pero me podrias explicar como es eso, no soy muy bueno con los motores que digamos, me podrias decir de que tipo y que potencia consumen porfavor.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

Pues depende de que aplicacion le estes dando: danos mas detalles (alimentacion, uso) y la cosa se hace mas facil


----------



## Maztema (Ene 1, 2008)

ok la ide es esta, la construccion del carro va a llevar 2 modulos infrarojos (envio y recepcion) para que sea autonomo el carro , ero he visto que la mayoria lleva solo 2 ruedas ya que asi es mas facil  el giro y el avance, pero a mi me gustaria que el mio llevara 4 ruedas, conectando 2 motores a cada salida de cada receptor, 1 receptor va a controlar las rectas y el otro la direccion, en este caso seria el par de adelante da direccion, y la pregunta es como lo podria implementar, me dijiste que con motores con gran torque o de poterncia, el carro trabaja a 5V pero lo podria adapatar al consumo de dichos motores, y el uso es que en un pequeño circuito con obstaculos a azar,solo es para entregar un proyecto escolar,
Asi es mejor y si si me podrias explicar como porfavor?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

Pues si es para un proyecto escolar creo que no deberias enredar la cosa, haz lo siguiente:
-Consigue 2 motores de de 3 volt; de esos que traen los carros chinos baratines
-Si tienen aclopados ruedas, no se las retires. Si no es asi, consigueles unas que encajen en su eje (te ahorrará trabajo)
- Haz el circuito con todos los valores presentes
-Procura ponerle un filtro (lo puedes sacar de un TV viejo o cualquier artefacto que trabaje con IR)
-Despues que todo este funcionando, podrias empezar a experimentar con los pulsos y el 555, pero por lo visto (en la primera pag) la cosa no salio bien


----------



## Maztema (Ene 1, 2008)

Ok copiado y anotado, lastima que es 1 de enero  y no voy a poder comprar lo que me falta, por cierto  no se si puedas checar este otro diseño en este otro se esta implementando un circuito impreso pero vienen los 2 sensores ya unidos en una sola placa y utilizan el CI CD40106 que efectivdad ahi en esto? no sabes


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

No he escuchado de dicho IC y me imagino que conlleva una circuiteria adjunta que tambien desconosco, pues la verdad si vas a hacer un proyecto escolar, no te recomiendo tanta circuiteria y gasto, pero si lo tuyo es impresionar HAZLO


----------



## Maztema (Ene 2, 2008)

oye gracias por tu ayuda ya tengo todo lo necesario pero tengo una pregunta ¿no pude conseguir el receptor de infrarojo pero consegui un fotodiodo infrarojo como este





Mi pregunta es la siguente puedo ocupar este fotodiodo o empiezo a desarmar mi unidad de 3 1/2 para sacar los receptores de ahi, y otra duda mas ¿ayer desarme un DVd que no servia la placa, puedo usar ese receptor o es mucho problema ya que es de marca?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Los diodos receptores no funcionan en este caso, emplea mejor los receptores de aparatos que no funcionen


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

> Publicado: Mar Ene 01, 2008 5:00 pm
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




perdon pero a que te refieres con un filtro?

y el carro con esos 2 sensores ya anda y esquiva, ya esta? asi de simple ? (con el circuito que dieron al principio, sin el 555)

y la rueda loco son als ruedas libres, como la de los changuitos de compro pero mas chiquitas , no?

salu2 feliz año! y gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> perdon pero a que te refieres con un filtro?


El filtro es un material (en este caso) que evita que penetren otras logitudes de onda (luz solar, luz florecente,etc) solo penetre la IR y el circuito sea más sensible y funcional



			
				Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> y el carro con esos 2 sensores ya anda y esquiva, ya esta? asi de simple ? (con el circuito que dieron al principio, sin el 555)


Si, pero hay que hacer 2: uno por cada rueda



			
				Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> y la rueda loco son als ruedas libres, como la de los changuitos de compro pero mas chiquitas , no?


Son ruedas que andan para todos lados


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

muchas gracias por la respuesta fue ams rapida de loq eu crei 

y mas o menos a cuanta distancia el receptor se activa? (depende el IR no? ; pero mas o menos algo "comun"?)


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 2, 2008)

mmm en realidad habria que probar; una buena forma sería como dice Fogonazo: ver el datasheet del IR Tx y con un 555 mandarle la maxima intensidad que soportan por X segundos. Tambien sería bueno probar con lentes.


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

y usar un sensor de ultrasonido ? puede ser mas facil? mejor?

nose si es facil me podes decir como adaptarlo y si es algo ya complejo deja.

gracias por las respuestas de antes y seguro de esta 

salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Pues Ultrasonido requiere una circuiteria mas elaborada que desconosco


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

bue pero en vez de esquivar el obstaculo se puede modificar para qeu lo choqeu !

estoy haciendo un ROBOT-SUMO! 

y que tendria qeu cambair del primer circuito :S?


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

de este circuito


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Lo que quieres es que cuando detecte un "objeto" (robot contrario) lo ataque y bla bla bla... no? pero ademas tiene que evitar paredes (cuadrilatero)... bueno en realidad tndria que pensar y en este momento la cma me llama
Seguiremos mañana


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 2, 2008)

no no, solo que cuando vea un objeto lo ataque o lo choque; cuadrilatero no hay es una lamina de plastico blanco con un circulo de color negro y ese es el "cuadrilatero" o mejor dicho "circulatero" 

Por eso necesito que choque al otro robot, y le implanto un sensor de color hacia abajo entonces como pasa por la linea negra vuelve al "circulatero"

osea pierde el que pasa el borde negro!  (en el caso de la imagen blanco)


----------



## Maztema (Ene 4, 2008)

Hola aqui reportandme de nuevo, no logre conseguir el receptor infrarojo pero intente hacerlo con el fotodiodo infrarojo y si me funciono, le tuve que agregar una resistencia de 330 para que no pasaran 5V ya que el receptor trabaja a maximo de 1.9V un potenciometro de 2M antes de la tierra esto es para regular la recepcion de señal, un capacitor ceramico de 0.1uf y una compuerta Nand o un inversor conectados al emisor (anodo) del fotodiodo y ya eso conectado a la resistencia de 470 que va al pin base del tip41 y me funciono perfecto, asi trabaja recogiendo la señal del led infrarrojo haciendo que se detenga el motor y cuando no recibe señal el motor avanza si quieren pongo el diagrama para que lo vean pero eso en mi sig post ya que lo necesito dibujar jejeje, ahora necesito otra ayuda mas ¿que motor puedo ocupar ya que los motores que estoy usando que son motores de un lector de DVd que ya no funcionaba, siento que no van a tener la potencia para que avancen ya que a la minima precion se detienen, ¿que me recomiendan, que motor podre usar? 
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 5, 2008)

hola!

si podes poner el diagrama buenisimo!

y motores unos PAP de impresora, depende lo que queiras mover... 



http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag65.html

yo usaria de los de ahi... 235747 (por la V de tu circuito sino adaptarlo apra otro)

espero que te sirve y postea el diagrama por favor


----------



## Maztema (Ene 6, 2008)

aqui esta el circuito modificado, modifique el diseño de cuervokbza para que fuera mas facil para todos, la compuerta nand es el CI CD4011, por cierto gracias por lo del motor.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 6, 2008)

Muy buena modificacion Maztema, como los ingleses: !Congratulations! Sería bueno que colgaras unas fotitos.. 
PD: que hiciste con las 3 NAND que quedaron? las mandaste a tierra? mejor pon un diagramita de los pines que conectaste


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 6, 2008)

hola busque sobre la compuerta NAND  http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_compuertanand.asp

pero no entendi en verdad mucho 



> Aunque la compuerta NAND parece ser la combinación de 2 compuertas (1 AND y 1 NOT), ésta es más común que la compuerta AND a la hora de hacer diseños. En la realidad este tipo de compuertas no se construyen como si combináramos los dos tipos de compuertas antes mencionadas, si no que tienen un diseño independiente
> 
> En el siguiente diagrama se muestra la implementación de una compuerta NOT con una compuerta NAND. En la tabla de verdad se ve que sólo se dan dos casos a la entrada: cuando I = A = B = 0   ó  cuando I = A = B = 1
> 
> ...



como es eso? osea que hace?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 6, 2008)

Para que se guien jejejeje

El problema es, que si mal no recuerdo, los CMOS no pueden quedar con pines sin conexion ¿es cierto no?


----------



## Maztema (Ene 6, 2008)

Practicamente el Nand, es solamente un inversor, tambien podrian usar un NOT que el CI es el CD40106, y bueno como no consegui el 40106 compre el 4011, ahora lo de que en Cmos no pueden dejar pines sueltos no me acuerdo realmente, seria cosa de investigarlo, pero en el diseño Agarra perfectamente con solo los pines 1,2,3,7 y 14 conectados los demas estan solos.
Por cierto,  gracias por mejorar el diagrama, ya que no encuentro mi PCBwizard y por ello no lo pude hacer con mas detalle.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 6, 2008)

Pues lei por ahi en la web que si los CMOS se dejan con pines sin conexción, se destruyen! Pero sería bueno decir que se emplearia otra NAND: para el otro lado del robot, quedando solo 6 pines sueltos. Ademas amigo Maztema si puedes prueba con los pulsos y el 555. Tambien podrías probar con lo que dijo fogonazo alguna vez: ponerle la maxima intensidad al IR Tx. (ejemplo: si la maxima intensidad es 15 mA, ponerle 16 mA por X segundos , tiempo que lo dará el 555, previamente configurado)


----------



## sayayin (Mar 5, 2008)

por que no pruebas con un pic al principio no se entiende bien pero despues  es muy facil de programar


----------



## maprisa (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola cuervoKbsa, llevo poco tiempo aqui en el foro, casi nuevo diría, estoy intentando motar tu circuito tal cual se representa en el esquema, pero no me unciona , no hace nada, acaso hace falta otros componentes o asi como está debería funcionar, otra cosa es que el Tip 41 en el grafico la masa o base esta señalada en el lado izquierdo, y mi pregunta es si va en la patita central, de todas formas le he dao mil vueltas pero no furula, no se que pasa, puedes subir el esquema completo ?.
Gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 7, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pues lei por ahi en la web que si los CMOS se dejan con pines sin conexción, se destruyen! Pero sería bueno decir que se emplearia otra NAND: para el otro lado del robot, quedando solo 6 pines sueltos. Ademas amigo Maztema si puedes prueba con los pulsos y el 555. Tambien podrías probar con lo que dijo fogonazo alguna vez: ponerle la maxima intensidad al IR Tx. (ejemplo: si la maxima intensidad es 15 mA, ponerle 16 mA por X segundos , tiempo que lo dará el 555, previamente configurado)



Auto destruirse? Sería una caña. 
Lo que ocurre con el cmos al aire es que como una antena y cambia de estado constantemente. A eso se le llama ruido y eso no es muy bueno para los circuitos ya que hace que no funciona correctamente.
y no son tolos los pines, son las entradas. Las fuerzas a un nivel y a correr.


----------



## soschorni (Ago 16, 2008)

hola amigos del foro, miren estoy haciendo este proyecto para la escuela, pero lo armamos y no funciona.
lo arme 3 veces y no va ni pa tras ni pa delante, no se uqe hacer
necesito ayuda


----------



## MAoRo (Sep 10, 2008)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos del foro, miren estoy haciendo este proyecto para la escuela, pero lo armamos y no funciona.
> lo arme 3 veces y no va ni pa tras ni pa delante, no se uqe hacer
> necesito ayuda


Muchachos yo tambien lo estoy hacieno y los motores funcionan pero no se detiene y el receptor se caleinta demasiado si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria


----------



## GIANNIELECTRONICS (Sep 12, 2008)

hola mi nombre es Gianni y me gustaria saber quen a trabajado con sensores ultrasonicos sfr08 y tambien con sensores de parqueo para carros. Gracias


----------



## soreck (Oct 3, 2008)

q onda banda jejeje ps mitra yo soy nuevo acabo de ingresar jejeje al club y ps me intereso tu diagrama del sensor infrarrojo y fijate q yop encontre en internet un archivo en el q nomas estaba la placa bueno yop supongo q es me pregunto si esta bien podrias chekarlo porfa ? y decirme si es lo mismo a lo q estas dando en el diagrama sale bye


----------



## cuervokbza (Oct 6, 2008)

Hola Soreck! 

Ese circuito es algo parecido, pero no es lo mismo, este tiene la salida digital, o sea, si detecta algun objeto te da un '0' logico en su salida (OUT) y si no detecta nada tienes un '1' logico entre OUT y GND.

La corriente que entrega ese circuito es infima, por lo que deberias agregarle un modulo de potencia para poder conectar tu motor, echo con una resistencia de 1K, un transistor BC548 y un Relé. O una resistencia,un TIP41 o algun otro transistor de potencia y otra resistencia en serie al motor de tu robot.
Espero haberte ayudado...

PD: Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## soreck (Oct 6, 2008)

o muchas grasias por la explicacion pero nomas otra preguntita tu circuito q diste como diagrama esta bien por q otros le hicieron modificaciones cual podria tomar asi q me funcionara bien bien ?


----------



## cuervokbza (Oct 13, 2008)

mirá......... yo armé el primero que postié y me anda barbaro, ya no lo tengo armado pero andaba a la perfección....


----------



## soschorni (Ene 13, 2009)

que raro que te ande, por que los modulos infrarrojos necesitan una fracuencia de 38 khz y no veo el oscilador en el circuito. Por hay me equiboco pero creo que con ese led no se excita al receptor


----------



## jose vazquez (Feb 2, 2009)

amigos no podran tener la lista de instrucciones para un robot esquiva obstaculos con pic 16f84a


----------



## el_roka77 (Mar 12, 2009)

muy interesante gracias y si alguine pudiese ampliar la información mucho mejor


----------



## david94 (Mar 25, 2009)

woww llevoo añoss buskancoo unn cochee qee eskivee obstaculos viaa infrarrojoss y no lo encontrabaaa buen aportee 

otraa cosaa todo el circuitooo funcionaa cn 5 v..?


----------



## chufia (Sep 1, 2009)

jose vazquez dijo:


> amigos no podran tener la lista de instrucciones para un robot esquiva obstaculos con pic 16f84a



Hola! Soy nueva en el foro. Estoy buscando algo parecido a lo que busca Jose Vazquez. A mi me interesarìa trabajar con un PIC 16f877a. Por favor, si alguien tiene còdigo assembler para ese PIC le agradecerìa que me lo comparta.

Gracias!! Saludos a todos


----------



## erendipunk (May 19, 2012)

hola cuervokbza respecto a tu esquema de detector de obstaculos a que distancia y velocida los detecta y que medidas tiene ya con todo y cajita


----------

